#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Τύποι σοβάδων

## alexaras

Καλησπέρα.

Πρόσφατα είχα μία κουβέντα με την ξαδέρφη μου που χτίζει οικοδομή και μόλις τελείωσε τα μπετά. Θα κάνει εξωτερική μόνωση δηλαδή μεταλλικά στηρίγματα, μονωτικό εξηλασμένης πολυστερίνης, νευρομετάλ και σοβά από πάνω.

Της πρότεινα παραδοσιακό σοβά  με τον κλασσικό τρόπο, μπετονιέρα και σοβάτισμα στο χέρι αφού έχει δικό της άνθρωπο που το κάνει με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

 Τελοσπάντων αλλού είναι το ζήτημα.Της είπαν ότι ο τρόπος αυτός της εξωτερικής μόνωσης δεν παίρνει τέτοιο παραδοσιακό σοβά αλλά μόνο τους έτοιμους νέας γενιάς οι οποίοι είναι ελαφρότεροι, δεν ρηγματώνονται βάφονται κτλ. ενώ οι παραδοσιακοί δεν κάνουν. Ρώτησε και τον μηχανικό της και της είπε ότι είναι υπέρ του παραδοσιακού.

 Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο κατά την γνώμη σας? Εγώ πιστεύω πως αν η δοσολογία είναι η σωστή δεν θα ρηγματωθεί ο κλασσικός σοβάς και πως αν χρησιμοποιηθεί πλέγμα κατάλληλο δεν θα χει γενικά πρόβλημα. Τι λέτε?

----------


## vasgi

Eγώ πάντως είχα πρόβλημα ρηγμάτωσης με τους έτοιμους σοβάδες και όχι με τον κλασσικό με μηχανή .

----------


## tserpe

Ακριβώς το ιδιο και εγω. Είχα και έχω ρηγματωσεις απο τον ετοιμο σοβα. Η εταιρεια μου ειπε οτι μαλλον φταιει η μη σωστη αναλογια των υλικων.
 κατα τα αλλα μου αρεσε πολυ ο ετοιμος σοβας. Απλα θα επαιρνα πολυ καλο συστημενο συνεργειο με γραπτη εγγυηση.

----------


## vasgi

Άκουσε τι φταίει . Οι έτοιμοι σοβάδες δεν χρησιμοποιούν ασβέστη , αλλά νομίζω μιά μεθυλοκυτταρίνη .
Το πρόβλημα τους είναι ότι έχουν μειωμένη ελαστικότητα , ιδιαίτερα σε επιφάνειες που υπόκεινται σε μεγάλες διαφορές θερμοκρασίας .

----------


## tserpe

Παίζει ρόλο και η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας. Όπως και σε τι υλικό βάσης θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Παράδειγμα πάνω με μονωτικό θα δεις σε λίγο καιρό πάρα πολύ μικρές ρωγμές. Όσο για την διάφορα θερμοκρασίας, σε οροφή (πάνω υπάρχει θερμαινόμενο διαμέρισμα) και έχει ρωγμή που βγήκε 2 χρόνια μετά σε μορφή πολυγώνων

----------


## alexaras

Τι προτείνετε στην περίπτωσή μου: έτοιμο ή κλασσικό σοβά?

----------


## tserpe

Πάρε τιμές από πολλά συνεργεία που θα έρθουν να δούνε την δουλειά. Πάρε και των 2 ειδών τα συνεργεία. Ποιο σύντομα και καθαρά με έτοιμο. Θεωρώ το κλασσικό σοβά ποιο σίγουρο και ποιο αντοχής για εξωτερική τοιχοποιία. Βέβαια έχει φασαρία και τσαπατσουλιά....

----------


## alexaras

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου tserpe . Και εγώ προς τους παραδοσιακούς κλίνω.

----------


## Theo

Και εγώ στο χέρι θα σου πρότεινα για όλους τους παραπάνω λόγους που προανέφεραν οι συνάδελφοι.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα  Καποιος με εμπειρια σε σοβαδες θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει μια και εγω δεν εχω μεγαλη κατασκευαστικη  :Λυπημένος:   ή να με παραπεμψει σε καποιο βιβλιο . Δεν θελω να κανω χρηση ετοιμου σοβα .Διαβασα και τα παραπανω που αναφερουν οι συναδελφοι για ρηγματωσεις αλλα και γενικα απο τον περιγυρο δεν ειναι πολλοι ευχαριστημενοι με τους ετοιμους σοβαδες.(Η οικοδομη δεν ειναι με θερμοπροσοψη και εχω μονωση εξωτερικα σε σεναζ και υποστυλωματα και δοκους) 

1.Ποια ειναι η σωστη διαδικασια (προεργασια) που ακολουθειται πριν αρχισει ο σοβατζης?ειμαι στο σταδιο των τουβλων και δουλευουν ηλεκτρολογοι και υδραυλικοι   

2.Θα ακολουθησω τα τρια σταδια (πεταχτο,αμμοκονια,μαρμαροκονια).Ποιες ειναι οι βελτιστες αναλογιες υλικων που πρεπει να εχω σε καθε στρωση?  

3.Να τοποθετησω μονο υαλοπλεγμα ή και νευρομεταλ?Σε ποιες επιφανειες περα των καναλιων (υδραυλικα,ηλεκτρικα) πρεπει να επεκτεινονται τα υλικα αυτα?πχ αλλος μου λεει να ντυσω ολη την οψη εξωτερικα με υαλοπλεγμα ,αλλος μου λεει να ντυσω τα μονωτικα με νευρομεταλ και να το βαλω και εκει που ενωνεται το φελιζολ (εξωτερικα με το τουβλο) (πχ να εχω λωριδα 40 εκατοστων και τα 20 εκ να ειναι στο φελιζολ και τα αλλα 20 στο τουβλο)  

4.Να βαλω στεγανωτικο και αν ναι ποιο προτεινεται και σε ποιο χερι του σοβα ειναι ιδανικο να μπει? 

5.Σκεφτομαι να βαλω ινες στο δευτερο χερι καλα θα κανω?   

6.Μου προτειναν το τελικο σταδιο του σοβα να τον κανω "ρυζακι" για μεγαλυτερη αντοχη και αποφυγη ρηγματωσεων.ισχυει αυτο?   
7.καποια αλλα μυστικα που ισως υπαρχουν  :Χαρούμενος: ?

----------


## Xάρης

Θα σε παραπέμψω σε μια τεχνική έκδοση του περιοδικό "Κτίριο" όπου πιστεύω ότι θα βρεις απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σου. 
Δες ΑΥΤΟ (σε mac δεν θα παίζει γιατί είναι flash).
Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ του βιομηχανοποιημένου υλικού, είτε σκυρόδεμα, είτε λάσπη κτισίματος, είτε σοβάς, επειδή λόγω της φύσης του (βιομηχανικό προϊόν=σταθερή σύνθεση) έχει σταθερές ιδιότητες.*
1.* Ένα καλό συμφωνητικό!  :Χαρούμενος: 
Μέγιστη σημασία έχει το υπόστρωμα όπου θα εφαρμοστεί το επίχρισμα να είναι υγιές.
*
2.* Διάβασε κι ΑΥΤΟ το άρθρο για τα έτοιμα επιχρίσματα (δωρεάν).
Αναγράφει και τις αναλογίες αναλόγως του τύπου του επιχρίσματος.

*3.* Τα υαλοπλέγματα και οι ίνες χρησιμοποιούνται ως οπλισμός των επιχρισμάτων.
Το νευρομετάλ θα το χρησιμοποιούσα σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις, εκεί δηλαδή που δεν έχω καθόλου καλή πρόσφυση με το υπόστρωμα όπως π.χ. σε μια υδρορροή που θέλω να την σοβατίσω.
Το υαλόπλεγμα θα το χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο σε ενισχύσεις όπου έχουμε ενώσεις διαφορετικών υλικών, π.χ. τοιχοποιίας και δοκού/στύλου οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος και όπου έχουμε συγκέντρωση τάσεων π.χ. γωνίες κουφωμάτων.

*4.* Πρόσμικτα στο επίχρισμα δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα εκτός πάλι αν είχα ειδικές απαιτήσεις.
Το να γίνει ένα επίχρισμα περισσότερο στεγανό εις βάρος της ικανότητας αναπνοής του κτηρίου δεν θα ήταν κάτι που θα επιθυμούσα.

*5.* Ίνες δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα εκτός εάν είχα ειδικές απαιτήσεις.
Οι ίνες, υάλου ή συνθετικές, πρέπει να είναι συμβατές με τα υπόλοιπα συστατικά του κονιάματος.
Θα τις χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως οπλισμό για την μείωση των ρηγματώσεων εκ συστολής ξήρανσης.

*7.* Υπόψη ότι κάθε επόμενη στρώση του επιχρίσματος πρέπει να μην είναι ισχυρότερη από την προηγούμενη πάνω στην οποία εφαρμόζεται.
Τα ανοξείδωτα γωνιόκρανα είναι εκ των ουκ άνευ.

Να μην ξεχνούμε και τις ΕΤΕΠ.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------

